# Joe Kurz hogs?



## head buster (Nov 19, 2009)

Right at daylight this morning I had a nice 200-250 pound hogs come in behind me. Caught me off guard and let him walk on. I did have a shot but I guess I was just so dumbfounded from seeing him/her that I didn't shoot. I know there is no season on them but texted a buddy instead to see if they were legal.
Anyone else seen hogs on Joe Kurz? I've never seen one while hunting. Hope another one or two decide to stroll on by; then it just maybe lights out.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 19, 2009)

Have heard they are at Joe Kurz, never seen any though...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 19, 2009)

Was it someone's farm pig loose?


----------



## head buster (Nov 20, 2009)

not that I could tell. of course it was right at daylight. All I know it was a pig and if I would not have been so shocked I'd spent hours trying to get that sucker to the truck by myself.


----------



## akiahunter (Jan 16, 2010)

heard from an oldtimer in hollonville that hogs are on joe kurz off the flint but never seen any. was walking around few weeks back where he told me to check and thought i saw some signs but not really familiar with hogs, but the ground looked rutted up around a swamp bottom. the wma's down the road from me so im headin down that way in a minute to check again with a string & stick.


----------



## BeenHuntn (Jan 16, 2010)

i was down there this week stalking the ever elusive squirrely and saw hog tracks, rootin and hog poop.  later, i ran into mr. dnr. i asked him if they had any hogs down here and he said, "nah, no hogs in this area..."...  ok, whatever... i would guess that there are hogs up and down those big rivers like the etowah... that was my first trip there hunting... but i saw sign...


----------



## yelper43 (Jan 17, 2010)

i have hunted there a couple times but i have never seen any hog signs.


----------



## deersled (Jan 17, 2010)

I've never seen em, but every once in a while somebody does. Mr. DNR didn't even know muzzleloaders were legal during small game, but what does he know?


----------



## akiahunter (Jan 17, 2010)

went down yesterday to a bottom off the powerlines again in the pourin' rain and saw all the same signs but no piglet. always run into the man when i dont need'em, never can find'em when i do.guess ill try to get some more info out of that oldtimer i had talked to that rabbit hunts that area a good bit.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 24, 2010)

you can kill hogs on wma's with whatever weapon is in season at the time. as long as you're using a small game weapon, muzzleloader or bow, you're good to go.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been up and down that river from 362 to the shoals ALOT during the last 20 yrs, And I have seen alot of animals at or in the water, But I aint never seen a hog, pig, or pot bellied pig.


----------



## slayer1 (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know how familar you are with the area.  But I know the man that owns Big Red Oak Hunting Plantation's son really well.  Every year or two they kill a wild hog on their place.  Big Red Oak is probably only a mile or two at the most as the crow flies from Joe Curz.


----------

